# Links > Tutorials >  HOW TO στηριξη RB433AH σε κουτι πλαστικο! Και κατευασμα πιατο!

## PROGRAMMERPC

πως να στηριξω το RB433AH σε κουτι πλαστικο IP55?
Και πως μετα το κουτι στον ιστο? 
Και πως να κατεβάσω το πιατο μου αρκετα χαμηλα σε μοιρες?

----------


## tolias

βάζεις το rb μέσα στο κουτί η από πίσω, εκεί που θέλεις να πάει (με τις κάρτες φορεμένες) και σημαδεύεις στις τρύπες. Τρυπα με 2,8mm τρυπάνι η 3mm αν δεν βρείς 2,8 mm. Πάρε βίδες , παξιμάδια και ροδέλες 3mmX40μη σειρά που θα πάνε είναι βίδα - ροδέλα (βάλε και λίγο αρμοκολα εδώ) - κουτί -ροδέλα - παξιμάδι (σφίγγεις καλά) (αφήνεις 25-30mm απόσταση) - παξιμάδι - ροδέλα - RB - παξιμάδι. Έτσι το φέρνεις στο ύψος που θέλεις.Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιούσα ανοξείδωτες η μπρούτζινες βίβες. Με την ίδια λογική κανεις και την στερέωση στον ιστό με βίδα παξιμάδι 6mmX80mm και στο πίσω μέρος βάζεις κροκοδειλάκι από U-bolt. Εγώ παλιά έκανα τρύπες στο κάτω μέρος του κουτιού 6 mm και από μέσα κολλούσα σήτα από παράθυρα για να αερίζεται. Η γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις ένα κουτάκι έτοιμο  ::  
Πάρε ένα πιάτο που πέφτει και από την κάτω πλευρά..

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, για κουτι προσωπικα εχω αλουμινιου σε 2 RBs μου που εχουν δικες τους βασεις, ειναι ποιο ακριβα αλλα ειναι τα καλυτερα! δες https://www.hellasdigital.gr/network...6-4x-antennas/ ιδιο εχω, στο 433ΑΗ που εχω τετοιο εχω βαλει παντως.
Και για πιατο παρε κατι σαν gilbertini τυπου δες http://www.palmosat.gr/images/thumbs...8835991076.jpg
γυρνας αναποδα το πιατο φαινεται πισω ο μηχανισμος και ετσι μπορεις να το εχεις προς τα πανω , ή αν θες προς τα κατω μπορει να παει χαμηλα. Απλα βαζεις αλλιως το μεταλακι απο πισω που εχεις τις χαρακιές.
Πολλα πιατα της αγορας ειδικα σε 60αρια δεν κανουν.....την ειχα παθει με ενα μια φορα!
δες και στο album να παρεις ιδεες για οτι θες : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?u=9698

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

δεν κάνει 60ρι??? γιαυτο δεν μπορω να βγαλω λινκ? 2 ωρες προσπαθουσα!!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, εγω δεν εχω βρει 60αρι να εχει την βαση που δειχνω στην φωτο....
η διαφορα τιμης ειναι ελαχιστη ειδικα αν πας σε μεταλλικο οχι αλουμινενιο με 18 ευρω εχει 80αρια!
γιατι απλα δεν παιρνεις 80αρι που δινει σημαντικα καλυτερη απολαβη στη κεραια, και ετσι εχεις καλυτερο σημα στο link?
δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη βλακεια απο αυτα τα 60αρια πιατα να τα βαζουμε για links!
αστο στην ακρη και παρε 80αρι τυπου gilbertini αν δεν ειναι ιδιας μαρκας να δεις τι ωραια δουλεια κανει.
Και με διπλες στηριξεις πισω στον ιστο.
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...ps657a72c1.jpg
αυτο ειναι το δικο μου στην Αθηνα, βλεπεις τα πιατα πως κοιτανε? ειναι αυτα που λεω και κουτακι για το 433ΑΗ.
να το http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psc355d5ff.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/DSC02795.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/DSC02788.jpg
στο εξοχικο 60αρι για πελατης και ειχα προβλημα και εγω με την κλιση! και δεν πηγαινε, μετα εβρισκε στον ιστο, γενικα ΔΕΝ κανει!!!
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...xoxikoawmn.jpg
εκτος αμα κανεις πατεντα με την βαση απο πισω για να γερνει περισσοτερο! αλλιως αστο και παρε 80αρι παρομοια με αυτα στις φωτος!
to 60αρι το ειχα δοκιμασει Αθηνα στο λινκ με νουλις στα 180 μετρα και ειχα ΧΑΛΙΑ σημα!!!! δεν πηγαινε σωστα προς τα κατω αλλα ουτε αναποδα προς τα πανω κανει καλη κλιση.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Πηρα σημερα 80ρι gilbertini. Αυριο η δοκιμη!! Το 60ρι εβρισκε στον ιστο. Οντως!! Ελπιζω να κανει καλη κλιση το 80ρι!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν πηρες τετοιου τυπου που λες δεν έχεις ποτε πρόβλημα!

----------

